# Intercostal Nerve Destruction??



## fuga (Dec 8, 2009)

For cpt 64620 if the MD does different levels at the Intercoastal Nerve can you code more than one unit using this code?  For example : Pulse mode RF ablation of the left T6, T7, T8, T9 under fluoro guidance.

I would use code 64620 - LT x 4 units.  Right?

I have two insurances that tell me this is only a one unit code.  

Also if anyone agrees with me that this can be multiple units - would you have a good reference I could use for appeals.


----------



## Walker22 (Dec 8, 2009)

I agree that you should be able to bill multiple units with this, but I have no documentation to help you. If you were only meant to bill it once for multilpe nerves, the descriptor would read "....agent, intercostal nerve(s) ...


----------



## Walker22 (Dec 8, 2009)

I just noticed that you said "pulse-mode RF ablation". Most payors consider this experimental and won't pay anyway. Technically, pulsed mode is not true ablation because it does not destroy the nerve, therefore 64620 would not be the correct code. There is no code for pulse mode RF, so you must use 64999.


----------

